# Paneles o arrays Bessel



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

Aunque éste es un diseño viejo , yo nunca me había topado con uno , hasta que me tocó y la conección de parlantes era "rara" , pero el panel era un Philips y conservaba una etiqueta en la tapa trasera , por lo que nunca había sido abierto. Así que busqué y . . . 

*"Bessel Panels - High-Power Speaker Systems with Radial Sound Distribution," Philips Technical Publication 091, March 1983.*

Les dejo la página de dónde lo obtuve y otra más 

http://www.ee.ic.ac.uk/naylor/Loudspeakers.html

http://www.angelfire.com/sd/paulkemble/soundf.html

http://members.multimania.co.uk/fiultra/JUTE%20on%20BESSEL.htm

o creo que con poner "bessel arrays" en San googlecito bastará !

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Si que es un sistema antiguo.... ¿Realmente eran necesarios tantos altavoces? Esas columnas en sus tiempos debieron de ser algo cariñosas.

Tanto parlante debieron de sonar duro.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

El objetivo es que suene muy bien con muchos parlantes baratos . . . creo que todavía se fabrican.

Que raro que todavía no apareció Ezavalla por aquí 

Saludos  !


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Entonces, al ser altavoces baratos, quizás se justifique el costo. La fabricación y el cablerío... Puffff. bueno...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

Mirá , hace unos días fuí a un evento en una iglesia (del tipo tradicional) y había cerca de 30 de esas columnitas Philips distribuidas por todos lados y apuntadas por doquier.

Entonces me surgió ésta cuenta 30 x 6 = 180 parlantitos de 4 pulgadas - livianos . . . .


----------

